# Flounder / 1st trip



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Today was our first trip in my new to me boat. We have been itching to go for the last month and finally said screw it, went even with the bad forecast and it paid off. 12 flounder in the box and home for lunch with in-laws and wife.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice catch and sweet boat!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Congrats on the boat and the catch. What did you catch them on?


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Frozen mullet and bull minnows from mid October that we saved.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

That's the way to brake her in. Nice catch.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Sweet ride!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice catch and ride!!!!


----------



## waytowork (Jan 8, 2015)

Sweet boat man!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of flounder ! :thumbup:


----------



## bamaflinger (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice boat and fish, I really need to go fishing.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

sweet ride and nice fish


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice ride and great catch!! Best eating fish you can catch IMO!


----------



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

Good catch. I've got a 21' contender with high sides and no trolling motor like you. How did you catch them on your boat? I'd love to know so i could do so myself. Thanks


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

mg_cook said:


> Good catch. I've got a 21' contender with high sides and no trolling motor like you. How did you catch them on your boat? I'd love to know so i could do so myself. Thanks


We just anchored up on the out side of near shore wrecks and fan cast around the boat and catch a few then let out some more rope and repeat. We used 4 oz lead on a Carolina rig.
Good luck


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Reel Sick said:


> We just anchored up on the out side of near shore wrecks and fan cast around the boat and catch a few then let out some more rope and repeat. We used 4 oz lead on a Carolina rig.
> Good luck


Just another question RS...using a Carolina rig w/ 4oz...OK I know the weight slides but with that much weight is there any impedance on feeling the bite?....and is the current that strong to need that weight? By the looks of your catch I probably don't even need to ask...but wanted to hear your advice for the conditions you were in. Thanks.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Mac1528 said:


> Just another question RS...using a Carolina rig w/ 4oz...OK I know the weight slides but with that much weight is there any impedance on feeling the bite?....and is the current that strong to need that weight? By the looks of your catch I probably don't even need to ask...but wanted to hear your advice for the conditions you were in. Thanks.


I keep tension on the line so I feel every bump, I fish braid on a shimano calcutta baitcaster with a Teramar 7'6" rod. The current was a little rough that day plus I fan cast far from the boat. Our typical rule of thumb is use the least weight possible to stay on the bottom for flounder. That's our method we use most of the time.
Tight lines


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Rig looks good


----------

